# Can't see the trees for the forest (sic)



## eno2

"Can't see the trees for the forest"

doesn't seem to exist in English. In Dutch both exist.  door de bomen het bos niet meer zien / door het bos de bomen niet meer zien

door het bos de bomen niet meer zien / door de bomen het bos niet meer zien: beiden zijn correct maar tegengesteld van betekenis. Door het geheel de details niet meer zien/door de details het geheel niet meer zien.


In Dutch, can't see the trees for the forest means: the (concern for the) whole is unsighting the details.

Can native speakers confirm "Can't see the trees for the forest" does not exist in English?

(For the double, contrary meaning I had always difficulty with this expression in Dutch. Confused...)


----------



## sound shift

eno2 said:


> Can native speakers confirm "Can't see the trees for the forest" does not exist in English?


It doesn't exist in BrE.


----------



## eno2

Good, then you can't get confused as I did in Dutch.

It seems 'Can't see the forest THROUGH (sic) the trees', instead of 'for', is an error.


----------



## eno2

Ik denk eigenlijk dat ' de bomen door het bos niet kunnen zien' haast niet gebruikt wordt.


----------



## chalni

"Can't see the wood (ie forest) for the trees." Fairly well known traditional saying, I think, describing a person who gets bogged down in detail and so doesn't see the big picture, metaphorically. I haven't come across it the other way around.


----------



## eno2

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Majamimi

eno2 said:


> Ik denk eigenlijk dat ' de bomen door het bos niet kunnen zien' haast niet gebruikt wordt.


mijn moeder zei het altijd tegen mij en ik gebruik het nog vrij vaak hoor. (‘k ben van 1975) maar misschien omdat het echt ook wel een problematische karaktereigenschap van mij is


----------



## eno2

Perfectionist?
Wel, beide uitdrukkingen zijn goed, in het Nederlands, met tegengestelde betekenis. En wat gebruiksfrequentie betreft: alleen met de natte vinger te bepalen...(wat ik deed).


----------

